What problems you are facing in managing business calls remotely? - myoperator
======
myoperator
Hello, friends!

I am Vishnu. I work at a company called MyOperator
([https://myoperator.co](https://myoperator.co)).

Since Coronavirua outbreak, we are helping businesses to remotely manage
business and customer calls.

To help people better, I would like to hear from you what problems and
challenges you are facing in managing business calls while your offices are
closed and you are working from home or other remote location.

Also, if you have possible suggestions to fix those challenges, let's discuss
those.

